# Oregon chain sharpener values



## rjitreeman0909 (May 29, 2014)

What are Oregon 511A and 511AX chain sharpeners in Demo/new without box condition worth? One available local for less than 1/2 of new. Presently using a slightly simpler 185 mini by tekemec machine but motor bushings are shot and not replaceable. Info from 511A/AX sers please, is the motor adequately strong or do you need to use caution to not lug it down?


----------



## XSKIER (May 29, 2014)

If you are lugging your grinder down, then you have got more problems than a different brand grinder can solve. You are over heating your saw chain cutters and really loosing efficiency. Less than half of new is a good price on anything that is stihl useable, so go for it!


----------



## alderman (Jun 8, 2014)

I've gotten used ones for as little as $100.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 15, 2014)

The motors in some of the smaller grinders are lighter duty, but a light touch on a grinder is always advised. I have been pleased with my Oregon 511A and standard grinding wheels.

New Oregon 511AX on eBay is as low as $320. Up to $450 in a store. Similar Tecomec (without the wheel wear adjustment feature) has been on sale at Bailey's for $300.

So it's up to you. Depends on the condition. Are all the OEM parts there? New ones come with 3 wheels ($15 to $25 each), dressing block ($6 - $8), wheel gauge ($6), couple of hex wrenches ($2), full guards, and a warranty. Make sure that you factor in costs if missing those when doing your calculation.

Half price, like new condition, with all accessories except the box could be a very good deal.

Philbert


----------

